# Flying with protein powder with carry on luggage?



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Hey all,

I am flying with easyjet to Munich on saturday for a couple of days.

I want to take a stash of protein powder with me and only taking carry on luggage.

Has anyone tried this and is it ok to do so?

Cheers


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

You should be fine. I flew from Manchester to Munich then Munich to Koln on Monday with powder, SDrol and support supps in my carry on with no issues.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

i don't see the problem. it's just protein


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i flew back from bankok with a bottle of liquid morphine in my hand luggage

protein will be no problem


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope they find it, mistake it for coke and give you a full body cavity search.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

It's just powdered milk....Your honour.. Mind I did once get pulled at belfast airport and swabbed for explosives. They xrayed my bag and thought I had bullets on me. It was a copule of phono to mini jack adaptors!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l just ask WHY ?

As in WHY THE FU*K put it in your hand luggage and not your hold ?

WHY THE FU*K run the risk of them finding this "powder" in your luggage and all the hassle that will come with it ?

I really do not get some people on here you know...


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

maybe in a sealed tub? But yea Milky is right its not worth the hassle. Just eat a bit more meat.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Summerscales said:


> Gemilky69 he is only taking carry on luggage therefore making the use of the hold impossible


Ok fair enogh didnt see that bit but l stand on its still not worth the risk.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Mate of mine had all his MetRX sachets taken off him last year going to Spain. Customs said he could collect them on the return leg.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I am going on holiday for 10 days on sunday and definately won't be taking any protein powder instead I will compensate for this by gorging myself on all the fresh fish in Portugal!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Bit of a hijack, but flying to ireland in the morning. Need to take my tbol and was thinking of putting it in a sweetener dispenser and sticking in my checked luggage. Good idea?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Aggression said:


> Bit of a hijack, but flying to ireland in the morning. Need to take my tbol and was thinking of putting it in a sweetener dispenser and sticking in my checked luggage. Good idea?


Fu**ing cracking idea mate coz no one will have ever thought of that before !!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn internet, can't determine the sarcasm???


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

bicurl said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am flying with easyjet to Munich on saturday for a couple of days.
> 
> ...


You wanna be really careful mate...not just careful but really very very fookin careful...hide it really really well....if the Easyjet staff see it they'll bl00dy charge you an extra tenner for carrying it on the plane

I flew on Monday and had my protein  in a bottle (still dry) I took it out my bag and chucked it on the security tray to be scanned..security asked what it was and he didn't even blink


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

eh I am not checking baggage in. I wouldn't by choice pack it in my carry on.

Im going away for 4 days so potentially loosing over 150G protein per day


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

bicurl said:


> eh I am not checking baggage in. I wouldn't by choice pack it in my carry on.
> 
> Im going away for 4 days so potentially loosing over 150G protein per day


Treat yourself to some steaks  Job done


----------

